# Was your second baby bigger than your first?



## hypnorm

Hubby keeps saying that 2nd babies are much bigger than the first...! 
Ewan was 8lb and that was big enough thanks! so just wondering what the second time or more mum experienced.

First baby size ? male or female?
2nd baby size Male or female?

Thanks.


----------



## Nutmeg

My first was a girl and weighed 7lb 4
My second was a boy and weighed 6lb 12

They were both exactly a week overdue!


----------



## v2007

My 1st was 9lb 14oz and she is a girl and was 13 days late. 

My 2nd, another girl was born at exactly 40 wks weighin 8lb 4.5oz. 

V x x


----------



## cybermum

My first was a boy,2 weeks early c-section,5lbs9ozs.
My second was a boy,4 days early,induced,7lbs 7ozs xxx


----------



## ~KACI~

Kieran was 8lb 1oz and 3 days over 
Paige was 8lb 15oz and 3 days over 
x


----------



## Lyns

I hope not......my first was 9lb 11.5oz and I'm still pregnant with my second!


----------



## Poloma

My first was 9lb 8oz! 13 days late
Thankfully my second was only 7lb 2oz and 9 days late
Im hoping this one is no bigger than 8lb :)


----------



## enigma

My first was a girl and was 7lb 4oz, she was 1 week early.
Second was a boy and was 5lb 13oz, he was 10 days early.
My third was a boy and was 7lb 5oz, he was 1 week early.


----------



## fifi83

First boy 8lb 13oz 17 days over
Second girl 5lb 13oz 22 days early


----------



## oOKayOo

First 7lb 8 second one 9lb 1


----------



## alphatee

my first a boy was 6lb 12
my second a girl 8lb 9 & they say this 1 is even BIGGER!!


----------



## mummymadness

Layla 6 days late a very tiny 6lb
Finnley allso 6 days late a whopping 8lb lol .. Wasnt expecting that at all .
But in all honesty Finnley was easier to get out and less painfull then layla so go figure lol . xxx .


----------



## Vickie

I sure hope not, Hannah was 8 pounds 10 ounces at birth--that was plenty big


----------



## Jenelle

Jayce was 3oz less than William, but was born a week earlier than him, so they probably would have been pretty close to the same.


----------



## dizzynic

My first was 8lb 5oz my second 7lb 15oz and my third 6lb 12oz so they got smaller i had always been told they would get heavier


----------



## B4byAnge1

Yep second was bigger, First, boy, 9 pounds 11, 2 days overdue, second, a girl, 10 pounds 5, and week and a half early!


----------



## akamummy

Im hoping not!!!!:shock: Jayden (boy) was 8lbs 11oz and Im still pregy with our 2nd! Although the sonographer says that this one will be the same size or bigger! :shock:eeek


----------



## kookie

jordyn was 7lb 7oz caleb 7lb 5oz and tyler 8lb 12oz


----------



## shelleylu

Oh no - I hope not!!

My son William was 10lb 3.5oz (I know, huuuuuuge with a 40 hour labour!)

I am PG with my 2nd and Im hoping for an easier experince!!!!

xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

1st 5lb6oz 2nd 5lb10oz 3 6lb3oz


----------



## bex

I was also wondering this.
My 1st was a boy, 9 days late, 8lb 1oz.
Hopefully my 2nd will show up soon, but i'm sure she'll be bigger!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

My 1st was a boy 8lbs 14 oz....1 day late

2nd was a girl 10lb 14 ozblush:)......10 days late.

3rd was a girl 8lb 4 oz...2 weeks early (i swear she would have been bigger than the 2nd if I had gone to term!)

Im hoping against hope that I have a little-ish bubbs this time (under 8lb) wishful thinking I reckon!


----------



## massacubano

7 lbs 2 oz

and 20 inches on both first and second

2.3 & 2.8 to be specific.

-----------------
third was induced early 5 lbs 15oz and then 7 lbs 10? oz oh goodness I forget how bad.


----------



## Wobbles

Scarey topic :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

Wobbles said:


> Scarey topic :rofl:

:ignore: :ignore: :ignore:

Caitlin was A LOT smaller than Hannah :rofl:


----------



## elles28

1st - Reece 8lb 12oz (due date)
2nd - Abigail 7lb 6oz (3 days late)
3rd - Mia 5lb 13oz (2 weeks early)


----------



## 3rdat35

1st boy, born 1 day late, 6 pounds 11
2nd boy, also 1 day late, 8 pounds 3.
3rd due June and i'm being monitored as i'm only five foot one and still only 9 stone at 14 weeks lol!


----------



## Shinning_Star

Wow interesting, I'm not sure how I'll do on this one different dad and all, but my son was 9lb 4.5oz and waiting on this one but at this point (24 weeks) I think I'm smaller in shape and size, but who knows!

I don't mind if this one is bigger as long as the head's not as huge, ds head measured 38 cm, i'll never forget cos midwives all said gosh that's a big head, (lol I knew I wasn't exagerating when I said he got stuck!)

Tbh I kinda like bigger baby's lol I look at smaller ones 7lb odd and think OMGosh, so tiny and fragile. Scares me!


----------



## tasha41

I voted for my mom haha, her babies got bigger as she went along.. I was a wee 6 something, my sister was nearly 8, my brother was nearly 10.


----------



## Bellylicious

First baby girl. Weight 3.6 kgs. Lenght 47cm.

Second baby girl. Weight 3.3 kgs. Lenght 50cm

Now that they have grown, 7 an 11years, they have completely different body types, so it makes sence that they were different at birth.

Its more common for the babys to get bigger though


----------

